# OB global billing group practice



## sknapp56 (Aug 16, 2011)

I would like to hear from AAPC members who bill from group practices regarding global billing. I bill for a 4 MD group practice and there is some discussion now on  how to bill for coverage. Currently this is how we bill Dr. X sees an OB for all ante-partum care and Dr. X is out of town and Dr. Y from the group does the delivery the global billing is done under Dr. X . My understanding is because they are the same group and Tax ID that the global package is not split between the Doctors.  I am curious to know how other multi physician groups handle this billing scenerio.
 Thank you for your help in advance.


----------



## bonzaibex (Aug 17, 2011)

As far as I know, you are correct in your billing understanding.  You can't split out global OB care coding between docs in the same group/TIN.  My multi-physician practices have always made their own internal between-partners agreement on how to split the OB $$.  Their monthly financial reports would reflect how much shared OB income was received, and then they'd split it according to whatever formula they had all agreed on.

Hope that helps.

Becky, CPC


----------



## bigredcag (Aug 18, 2011)

You are correct, you cannot split up the bill. I worked in the same senerio.  5 providers same group.  the money was figured out on the back end.
thanks
Chris G, CPC, CEMC


----------



## armen (Aug 18, 2011)

MDs within same specialty and practice should be considered as one MD.


----------

